# Electro Luminescence Series of 5 pieces.



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)

1.



2.


3.


4.


5.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the likes.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice set.
3, 5 are my favourites.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you. These are always fun. I start with a massive 60,000 x 60,000 canvas build the art with 7 or 8 programs, and then do multiple crops.
The full piece can be printed as a huge mural on plotters if you want to do a large wall without detail loss.
It takes a bit of computational power for these.


----------

